# ram mhz



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

How do i find out my ram speed? Like the mhz? I have everest but cant find where it would display that. Also , my bios has settings to increase the voltage to my ram but no setting to change the mhz. If i increase the voltage will i get better performance? And how far can it go safely? The reason why is because i bought two 1gig 333mhz sticks and i don't think they are 333mhz because they go slower than what i used to have which was two unmatched 266mhz sticks, one being 512 and the other 256.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Check in the BIOS. Go to SPD under Motherboard in Everest.

Don't increase the memory voltage unless you have your system overclocked.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

ok, i searched EVERYWHERE in the the bios and theres nothing that shows my ram speed or a way to ajust it, the only way i saw it was when i restarted at the top of the screen before it goes to windows it says "dimm speed 333" . i checked my mobo manual and it says it can go up to 200mhz. 

i found it in everest and it says "memory speed 166mhz" for both sticks. is there a software program that i can get where it will allow me to up the speed?

also here is the ram i have

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150157001506


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It will say 166 MHz because that is the actual speed. The effective clock is 333 MHz because the RAM is DDR.


----------

